
Hire managers of one - phiggy
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1430-hire-managers-of-one
======
ares2012
Can't agree with this more. A self-driven and independent person is worth 3
people who are smart but require direction. They make your life easier and
increase your productivity by not just helping you with your work - they help
you with your thinking.

